

Transactional Hardware on x86 (2012) - luu
http://jeremymanson.blogspot.com/2012/02/transactional-hardware-on-x86.html

======
willvarfar
This is a nice post and transactional memory is great!

Worth noting about the particular implementation on Intel chips:

In August 2014 Intel announced a bug in the TSX implementation on current
steppings of Haswell, Haswell-E, Haswell-EP and early Broadwell CPUs, which
resulted in disabling the TSX feature on affected CPUs via a microcode update.

([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transactional_Synchronization_E...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transactional_Synchronization_Extensions))

